# Free Power Arrow Gripper



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

It looks a lot alike the one presented at the ATA show by Hot Shot. They gave me one, works great.

TomG


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

Tom,

We designed the product and have applied for patent protections. Hot Shot Archery Products are one of the companies that are helping to market it and are private labeling it from our company (Berry Game Calls). We were helping Dallas Smith and Hot Shot Archery Products at the ATA show in their booth. We have made improvements from the version that you received. We feel that this product will make archery more enjoyable. Thanks for your comment.

Glen Berry
Berry Game Calls / Big Bull Productions


----------



## jeff (Jun 6, 2002)

It's hard to find something that works well pulling carbon arrows out of 3-D targets. I checked out your site and sent you an email , if things work out I'll give it a try and give you some honest feedback and besides I love free stuff


----------



## FreestyleRon (Feb 9, 2003)

*Ditto!*

Hope to recieve the arrow puller soon! Thanks!


----------



## bern1 (Jun 5, 2002)

are you planning on selling them in the u.k. it looks a good product,and i could use something that will pull carbon arrows out of straw targets.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

bern1 - find an old bike or car tyre, cut a chunk out of that. Soak in Fairy Liquid, or whatever else you do the washing up with, for about half an hour to clean it, and away you go.

That will get any arrow out of a straw boss (for reference, a brand spanking new boss from Quicks, compound with 71 ft lbs of KE, from five feet away. Almost a foot of shaft out the back of the boss, and just a chunk of rubber had it out in a hell of a hurry.

I don't know about 3D stuff - those targets might be tougher.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great Product!*

I would be curious to know inprovements from what I saw at show. Did I read right that it works on 22 size shafts and lower. 
Is this where you inproved? I have told several dealers around my area. I feel this was one of the best new products at show.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I put in my request. I would love to try one. Right now I use the Vista Retract-a-grabber and it works well. Would love to see how your product compares.


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

Daniel Boone,

The Power Arrow Gripper works on all size shafts. It fits a little tight on the Line Jammer shafts. I believe these are 26 size shafts. The improvements we made were 55/1000 more rubber and continued the 5 degree taper out farther to allow for more surface area on the shaft with 30/1000 traction grooves in the rubber. It now pulls 60 pounds more pressure than it did before.
We want to send you the new version of the Power Arrow Gripper. I tried to e-mail you but haven't got any response. E-mail your mailing address to [email protected] and we will send you one of the new versions. Make sure you include on the e-mail that its from Daniel Boone so I can recognize who its from. It was nice talking to you at the ATA show.

Sincerely,
Glen Berry
Berry Game Calls / Big Bull Productions


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Glen check your pm's


----------



## IceArcher85 (Nov 11, 2002)

*puller*

nebraska here. i would be interested in trying out one. email if things work at [email protected]


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

Glen, I just sent you an email..... I know of MANY shooters in my area that have been having trouble pulling arrows and this gripper sounds like it will do wonders for even the fastest bows.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

In my area if a product works it sells like wild fire. Last year one of the clubs members got a bottle of woody's and before you know it every one had some. If this thing works good I expect the same reaction.


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

It's hard to find something that works well pulling carbon arrows out of 3-D in the cold up here in Alaska. I would be curious to see how well the Power Arrow Gripper works in the cold. From what I read it sounds like it would work. Glen it looks like you got a great product on your hands.


----------



## Big Bear (Feb 3, 2003)

*trying the power gripper*

Would be interested in trying the new power gripper. To date nothing pulls the arrows easy. I shoot 3D for three teams and could evulate the puller and try it on many different size and type arrows in foam. I would document the arrow, size. estimate penetration and may be range. I do this type of thing for other manufactures.
Regards


----------



## Amarok (Feb 3, 2003)

Would be interested in trying The Power Arrow Gripper unfortanatly I don't life in The States. Are you planning on selling them in The Netherlands it looks a good product.


----------



## aim4x (Jan 24, 2003)

*Wet Carbons?*

I'd be interested in seeing how it does with wet carbons. The puller I have now is a plain black rubber one that is the same shape as the power gripper. My puller works great until the arrows get a few rain drops on them. Unfortunately all the Oregon samples are gone . When do you expect them to be on the market for purchase? If they pull wet carbons I will buy one.


----------



## Deer Tat (Jan 9, 2003)

I e-mailed Berry Game Calls and told them I'd be interested in trying one out. They immediately e-mailed me back and gave me an 800 number to call. I called the number and they are sending one out to me tomorrow, it costs $5 for shipping on your credit card. They are already selling the Power Arrow Grippers on their website for $17.50. I'm looking forward to trying it on the 3D targets in all sorts of weather here in lovely NY.


----------



## Jtoth (Feb 12, 2003)

Same here!! I sent an e-mail and got a reply in minutes, called the 800# and presto. Thanks Elktalker, I'll send you my review in a couple of weeks.


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank you for orffering your gripper for free. I hope Im one of the 10 in NY. It looks like a great product
The Buck


----------



## jeff (Jun 6, 2002)

Mine is on its way so expect some feedback soon.


----------



## FreestyleRon (Feb 9, 2003)

*I Got Mine Today!!!!!*

Talk about FAST service! Wow! And I'm impressed with the quality! Truthfully I was expecting a hunk of foam rubber with a belt clip! This thing is VERY well made and engineered! I can't wait to try it out this week. I'd have to say that if it works as good as I think it's going to,it's well worth the retail price.
Thank you Berry Game Calls!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great Product*

My opinion it was best new item at show along with trophytaker. 
Glenn, I sent you a email.


----------



## Andre (Nov 12, 2002)

This looks like a great product!

What about Canada? if you want I can find you a few shooters to test your product including myself.

If you are interested I will give you my email and can work out a deal

Thanks


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

Attention Canadian Shooters:

We have not forgot our friends to the north. We are going to send out ten Power Arrow Grippers to Canada. We will post when Canada is filled on our website just like we do each state. For other countries we are putting you in a seperate file and will be addressing that issue later.

Thank You,

Glen Berry
Berry Game Calls / Big Bull Productions


----------



## Andre (Nov 12, 2002)

Glen thank you for thinking about Canada.


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Power Arrow Griper*

Elktalker
I'm 1 of the lucky ones from MO. Cant wait to try it out. Have a 3-D this weekend, going to be cold, we'll see kow it works in the Cold! Looks like a Great Item. Will give feedback after using it. Thanks Dave


----------



## PatD (Oct 18, 2002)

Elktalker:

Thanks for thinking about Canada. Can't wait to try this thing out! Thanks for the opportunity.

PatD


----------



## jeff (Jun 6, 2002)

Got mine in the mail yesterday, cant wait to try it in a 3-d target, it looks and feels like it's gonna do the trick.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

*To Elktalker*

Just received my PAG in the mail today, opened it up and went to work. 
Feel's good in the hand --
Easy to grab and hold arrow --
Hardly any strain in hand when gripping --
I used to be a plastic injection molder, the plastic used in the handle looks like the stuff we used to make hi tech dental and phone co parts? I think it was a nylon/and composite material? Anyway it's tough material hard to destroy. 

So anyway thanks for the PAG, and it looks like a great tool...
Good Work ---

Bart 
Shortall  - Denton Maryland


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

Mine should be here in a couple days. Wish it would warm up so I could use it outside. 5 below this morning.


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

*Just found out another good thing..*

The only shooting I'm doing now is blank baling because of the weather here in MD. Up close with carbons into a block makes it tough to pull after a while. I noticed (with just a bare hand grip) after 10 shots my hand would be fatiqued enough that it would affect my shooting. Tight hand muscles (other than the few finger muscles that are used to hold the release) cause form problems. These tight, fatiqued hand muscles are the last thing you want went blank baling... 
With the PAG, I can blank bale all day and not have any muscle fatigue in my hand.... They things are cool!!
Showed everyone in league's last night, they all were impressed as well.


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

I recieved mine today and couldn't wait to try it out. I will tell you all that life is so much easier now with this new gripper. I can pull arrows out of 3-D targets and cardboad with no problem. Even in kinda cold temps here my arrows come out with no problem. I shot my arrows into a 3-D target with no solution to see how well the gripper would pull it out. I was like magic. No problem on pulling the arrows out. I have already thrown away all my other grippers. I love it!!!!!! Great product Glen


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Got mine today!*

Let my woman shooting partner use them. She has always had promblems pulling arrows. Well promblem solved today. She couldnt beleive how easy it was to use. Well Im not getting them back, just like a woman. I had my dealer order me new set. This is good product and it works. No slipping with this product.


----------



## cwilliams (Jan 17, 2003)

*P.A.G.*

Got mine in the mail yesterday. It looks very well built and man does it really grip those arrows. Thanks elktalker. GREAT PRODUCT!!!


----------



## GregE (Oct 16, 2002)

*Another Comment*

I called Berry calls to volunteer to test it out and though WA had the 10 testers needed they sent me one. I've met Glenn several times at Sportsman's shows and have several of his videos and calls. He and Jim Pekola have put on elk calling seminars at Olympic Archery that I frequent. As a vocal supporter of the local guys doing well ( like Steve Sims @ SVL) this Spokane, WA based outfit has always been of interest.

I tried it out today. The red "super soft" gripper rubber seem pretty hard
but it should hold up to rough use. My question was whether it would grip a wet, cold shaft. I used Carbon Express CX 300, Beaman 400 Camo Hunter, Carbonaeros Epic 300, XX75 2213 and 2514 shafts as I wanted to have a variety of sizes and surfaces.

Shots were from my '02 Ultratec, CC+ set at 68#, at 15' into my 10 year old 4x4x2' compressed synthetic excelsior bale that often requires me to use both hands and a knee to retrieve my practice shots. The temp was about 38 degrees. I did not adjust the NAP QT 4000 drop away rest for the different size shafts so there would be some deeper penetration with the large diameter shafts but fletching contact was not an issue.

First shots were into the upper part which is shielded from rain by a piece of plywood. Penetration was about half of the 30" shafts. I found that I had to open the gripper wider than normal to fit over the 2213 and 2514 shafts but all came out using just one hand.

I next shot into the lower part of the bale that is rain soaked and found I
needed to brace the bale for most of the shafts and use two hands for the 2514. The slick surface of the Beman Camo required that I squeeze more tightly to keep it from slipping but even after I dampened it I was able to pull it without slipping.

I plan to replace the plastic day glo green, pink and orange spring clip for both esthetic and practical reasons with a retractable ID badge holder. Other than that the construction seems sturdy and is well assembled. Thanks to Glen for letting me test this critter. It will get a work out at the bow shop and next 3D I attend and I'll get some other shooter's comments.


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

Got Mine here in Idaho. Will use it in two weeks at the Nampa Bow Chiefs Caldwell Indoor. Will send in report after.


----------



## ronyurong (Oct 19, 2002)

*Power Puller*

I got one from Hot Shot display booth in Vegas. Used it today up our Las vegas Archers range. It was snowing and our excelsor butts was wet and arrows were very hard to pull out. I had to use force but the power puller pulled out every arrow much easier than my bare hands. It fits very good in my hand and has enough grip on wet arrows too to pull them out. problem I found was arrows burried deep in the bales which has less that 3 inches sticking out you cant use it. Also on 2613 shafts you need to stretch open the jaw to fit the 2613. I removed the colorful plastic clip, and uses a nice magnet swivel connector I got also from the hot shot booth. I rate it a 8 out of 10. I like it and it hangs on my quiver.


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

We appreciate all of the feedback we read them nightly. We went out and shot Spokane's field course testing our PAG yesterday and it made shooting the course so much more enjoyable. We did have soft spots in the targets which had about 5 inches of arrow sticking out. I put the puller right over the fletch and removed the arrows. 

Thank you,

Glen Berry


----------



## Jim Toth (Oct 3, 2002)

Still too dang cold to shoot outdoors! I wll give a full report of my experience asap. I have passed it around the shop and people are very impressed with its potiential.

Elktalker, when will it be avaliable for orders? I am sure it will be a hot seller!


----------



## Old Hunter (Dec 19, 2002)

I received my PAG last week and put it through the its paces over the last few days. The archery shop I shoot at has some of the hardest target butts I have ever had occasion to shoot. Prior to receiving the PAG, it took two hands to remove carbon shafts from the butts, and sometimes it would take two people to remove arrows. With the new PAG it presented no problem to remove arrows. I found it was very easy to use, saved my hands from cramping up, and eliminated the need for the bar of soap. 

I too replaced the vibrantly colored clip and attached one that was solid black.

Thanks to the folks at Berry Game Calls & Accessories for designing and building an outstanding product.

Old Hunter


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

Jim,

It's been our policy to test product before we make it available to the general public. We are totally satisfied with the responses that we have received from our PAG testing program. Most archers are very excited about this product. We note that the brite colored key clips can be improved we are always looking to improve our products. We are now shipping orders and any archery dealers that are interested in carrying the Power Arrow Gripper can call 1 800 434-2855. We would like to thank you and all the people that participated in our PAG testing program. We will still be monitoring comments about the PAG. 

Thank you,

Glen Berry
Berry Game Calls


Buy U.S.A.


----------



## Rooster (Feb 5, 2003)

Great product. I put the "power arrow gripper" thru the test at two 3D shoots in the VA Tidewater region. It stood up when the other arrow pullers failed, especially on the carbon arrows. Though it was cold and the arrows felt like they melted themselves into the targets, the power gripper was able to pull them out with little effort. I really like the feature that the puller acts like a clamp [equal pressure fore and aft of the gripper assembly], as well as the extended gripping surface. I too thought that the red rubber material would prove to be too soft. On the contrary, it appeared to adhere itself onto the arrow for added pulling/twisting friction. My shooting partners were impressed with its performance. I had a lot of inquires as to where I got it...I referred them to the Berry Game calls web site. 
Rooster


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Glen*

We really had a chance to use the PAG this weekend. Again it worked flawless. We shot 40 tragets and 4 of use shooting. We had one shooter using GT xt hunters (camo) and they stuck so hard he had to help me pull most of his. Don't know what we would have done without the PAG? I do worry about the plastic clip as I would hate to loose the PAG to someone else. I would like to see the little finger brace at the back flatter for more comfort. The first time I used it I thought a spring to keep it open would be nice also. But after using it hard I see no need for the spring (something to go wrong) once you get the hang of it you open it without even thinking about it. Thanks for a great product. Please put me on the list to try out the next version (LOL) Wesley


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

WR,

Thanks for your comments. We also have noticed that when you pull a lot on hard pulling arrows your little finger against the resistance tab gets a little sensitive. WR, I stuck a rubberized mole skin on the front side of the resistance tab seeing that I've been pulling most of the arrows in our groups, the other guys in my group love this puller. We are exploring some improvements on the Power Arrow Gripper. We know that the plastic clip is only a temporary holder, we are trying to find a better quality one. 
Thanks everyone for their comments. Everyone that participated in the PAG program has a lifetime guarantee on the Power Arrow Gripper if broken, wore out, or improved send it back and we will replace it for $7.50. We will email everyone that participated in the PAG program with the details. 

Glen Berry
Berry Game Calls


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Got mine ; THANKS*

By far, better than anything else out there------my Gorilla is history------Ingenius design to lever the grip------great product THANKS


----------



## Nitro (Mar 9, 2003)

*Red hawk Archery Scopes*

I bought one of these scopes and I took five shotes out of it and the it the lens cracked and the level exploded. I was hoping some one would know how I can get to their web site zbecause it was not on the pakage.


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

We shot the first leg of the Northwest IBO triple crown this past weekend in Spokane, WA. The weather was great and the targets were a challenge to shoot. The only thing that was easy was pulling the arrows. The PAG worked flawlessly on forty targets. Sure made shooting an archery tournament more enjoyable. The highest score in the MBR class and the tournament was a 400 by Josh Nelson. A tough score to beat. 

On a different note. The only complaint we heard about the Power Arrow Gripper was people being able to find it at their local archery dealers. 

Good Shooting,

Glen Berry
Berry Game Calls / Big Bull Productions


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

I used mine last Sunday it was cold. About 40 degrees. The puller worked good for me I had to put some rubber tape around the post that you pull against but after that no problems at all.
Good product! Lose that clown colored clip, please.


----------



## Jens Fudge (Dec 22, 2002)

Other countries are in a different file, we will be addressed later....


This you stated in february...

Might I enquire: When is later?"

/Jens Fudge


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I have only tried it on Rineharts so far but very nice in hand and seems to pull them out with ease, I will try the Mckenzies soon, that will be a real test, so far very nice and would recommend to anyone.

Scott


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I used mine on some wet excelsior bales yesterday -- the arrows were really in there. My buddy was really struggling trying to get arrows out so I broke out the gripper and yanked them right out with no problem. It blew away the other gripper we had (might have been a Buckwing or that type).
This is definitely the puller to use.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

I tried my free power gripper on some ace fita arrows pulled from ten test butts without much luck. The gripper actually slipped on the very small diameter shafts and I ended up breaking the plastic piece that keeps both halves in alignment making it unusable. The puller had worked great prior to this in pulling larger diameter shafts from all types of 3D targets but is now unusable. Oh well....

Canuck


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

Canuck,
When I shot the IBO last weekend one of the guys was shooting ACE's in our group, 55 lb. Hoyt, we pulled without any problem. This was the first time we had someone brake the alignment rod under normal use. We broke one by dropping it on cement by accident, I guess it hit just right. There shouldn't be much pressure on it when pulling arrows. I've already talked to our tool and dye company about strengthening that part and some other minor improvements. Send me your mailing address to [email protected] and I'll send you a new PAG at no charge. I would appreciate you sending the broken PAG back to us. 

We keep getting outstanding reviews about our PAG most of the shops in NW have it in stock but its hard to find back east. 

Glen Berry

Berry Game Calls


----------



## Canadian Buck (Apr 7, 2004)

What about some feedback from you guys who have tried this product? 

My son and I shoot 3D and FITA. 3D you can get some tough to pull arrows but the hardest to pull are ACE'S and Navigators shooting FITA. Man! it takes both my son and I to pull some of those arrows and even with spraying each round with silicone it can be hard. All of the arrow pullers I have tried slip pulling these narrow shaft arrows. If this product works without slipping it will be something.

So, what is your experience with it, what about for pulling narrow shaft arrows for FITA?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Canadian Buck*

We still use the PAG about every 3D shoot we go to.....One of our guys shoots the ACC arrows, their small and pull HARD.
I did break the guide that aligns both halves, but we are still using it......GREAT product.....WR


----------



## deerhunterjb (Jun 9, 2006)

left handed did they ever make one for us. it works great but upside down, they need to make a left handed model.


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

I would love to try one of your arrow pullers. I hope you have some left for Utah!


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Guys, this post originated in 2003.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Glen,
For the life of me I can't see how you could improve an already fantastic product like the Gripper! But if you say you did I will believe you! Congrats to you for making a wonderful product even better!

Please keep up the fantastic contributions to archery! We all appreciate your hard work!

Dick Raymond

Lakota Industries Representative, Dealer and Field tester


----------



## IBDBOSS (Jul 27, 2004)

Man, I didn't notice that this thread was started that long ago. My BAD!
How did this make it back to the top then?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Someone asked if there was a left-handed model...............after a lengthy search I am sure.


----------

